# Good article from Bruce Tremper of the UAC



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a quick and easy read. Describes the problem we have here to a T. Bruce is the man, so it's worth your time.

Blog: Human Triggered slides Jan 31 - Feb 3 | utahavalanchecenter.org


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

That's a whole lot of action in a couple days. Seems like the slc culture breeds powder fever. 

Dug a couple ect 0 pits on Friday, block popped out before I finished cutting the back. Built a little jib and had some safe fun. building jumps is great shovel practice, gives you a lot of time in the snow looking at layers.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We had a similar shit show over the same period. Unfortunately someone died by Silverton. Search and Rescue was called out 3 times at Berthoud. Over 100 avalanches reported in Colorado over that period.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

It definately seems like a powder fever type of thing. A pretty dry january folowed by a weeks worth of fresh-albeit upside down snow. BCC was overflowing with cars this last weekend when the danger was still considerable. Im sure LCC was just a packed. I read somehere that there were at least 5 people caught in CO in the last few days. I myself got some great turns in a 25 degree south-facing bowl.


----------

